# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  إصدار روم CyanogenMod 10.1 M2 بنسخة أندرويد 4.2.2 للعديد من الأجهزة

## mohamed73

أعلن  فريق تطوير الرّوم المعدّل المشهور CyanogenMod عن توفّر إصدار CM10.1 M2  وهي نسخة شبه مستقرّة مبنيّة على نسخة أندرويد الأخيرة 4.2.2 والتي تتوفّر  حصريًّا لأجهزة نيكسوس في الوقت الحالي. ويرمز حرف M في الرّوم إلى  Milestone وهي نسخة أكثر استقرارًا من إصدارات Nightlies الليلية ولكنّها  لا تُعتبر نهائية بشكل كامل.
وقد أعلن فريق Cyanogen أنّ النسخة  متوفّرة لـ 21 جهاز، كما وعد الفريق بتوفير نسخة M لأجهزة إضافيّة في  التحديثات المستقبلية، والأجهزة التي يمكن أن يعمل عليها النسخة الجديدة من  الروم هي:  Acer Iconia a700Google Nexus S للإصدار (crespo, crespo4g)Google Nexus 7 للإصدار (grouper, tilapia)Google Galaxy Nexus للإصدار (toro, toroplus, maguro)Google Nexus 4 للإصدار (mako)Google Nexus 10 للإصدار (manta)Google Nexus Q للإصدار (steelhead)Hardkernel Odroid-U2HTC One X للإصدار (evita)HTC Incredible 4G LTE للإصدار (fireball)HTC Evo 4G LTE للإصدار (jewel)HTC One S للإصدار (ville)LG Nitro HD للإصدار (p930)LG Optimus LTE للإصدار (su640)LG Spectrum للإصدار (vs920)Samsung Galaxy S للإصدار (captivatemtd, galaxysbmtd, galaxysmtd, epicmtd)Samsung Galaxy SII للإصدار (i9100g, hercules, skyrocket)Samsung Galaxy SIII للإصدار (US variants d2att, d2cri, d2mtr, d2spr, d2tmo, d2vzw)Samsung Note للإصدار (quincytmo, quincyatt)Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 للإصدار (p3100, p3110)Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 للإصدار (p5100, p5110)
وكانت غوغل قد طرحت تحديث أندرويد 4.2.2  في منتصف الشّهر الماضي، ويجلب التحديث عددًا من التحسينات منها للإعدادات  السريعة وشريط التنبيه، بالإضافة إلى حماية البيانات عند تفعيل خيارات  المطوّر.
ويُتوقّع أن تكون نسخة أندرويد 4.2.2 آخر إصدارات (جيلي  بين) إلى أن تقوم غوغل بالإعلان عن نسخة 5.0 المُرجّح أن تأتي باسم Key  Lime Pie وذلك في مؤتمر Google I/O المزمع عقدع بتاريخ 15 مايو/أيار.
[الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]]

----------

